# BP tankers - staff



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

I'd love to hear from anyone who sailed with my father - Gareth Roberts, who spent most of his life with BP Tankers, ending as a Master Mariner.

Cheers,

Rushie.


----------



## paul0510 (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi Rushie,

if you were to give us an idea as to when your Dad was doing his BP stint along with some ships names, I'm sure we'll dig up somebody here who knew him or, at least, of him.


----------



## Mick farmer (Jul 19, 2006)

Hi
Rushie

I sailed with your dad on British Ardour in 1959-60 he was 2nd mate then

we were good friends I used to give him a hand when berthing etc. I was the R/O

Cheers

Mick Farmer


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

Cheers Mick,

Thanks for that.

Rushie


----------

